
Voices from the Incas’ past - Thevet
https://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/08/a-students-mines-voices-from-the-incan-past/
======
wyldfire
Aside -- I was a little confused, I'd only ever seen it spelled "Quipu"
before. I assumed it was a Spanish or Portuguese word and shouldn't need to be
transliterated (thus the multiple spellings). It's not -- it's a word from the
native Peruvians and therefore does need transliteration.

From the wikipedia article [1]:

> Quipu is the Spanish spelling and the most common spelling in
> English.[citation needed] Khipu (pronounced [ˈkʰipu], plural: khipukuna) is
> the word for "knot" in Cusco Quechua; the kh is an aspirated k. In most
> Quechua varieties, the term is kipu.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu)

------
Iv
> These ropes were unique because their existence affirmed a written census
> the Spanish had recorded in 1670

That would scream "Rosetta stone" to any archaeologist :-)

------
jacobolus
Can anyone find the original paper referenced here? Searching the journal’s
archive and Google scholar isn’t turning it up.

~~~
ar-jan
Article says it's due in January.

------
anotheryou
No example? :/

